# Happy Birthday Andi



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya And, 

Sorry I could not let this day go by without sending you very special birthday wishes, I hope you have a fab day, i will be in touch later xx

                        

Lots of love

Andrea xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Andi-have a lovely day, nice to meet you last night


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

[fly]happy birthday hun[/fly]


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday Andi, hope you have a good one

Michelle


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Andi - Hope you have had a lovely day x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hope you have a good day !!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope you have had a brill day andi


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Andi, hope you are having a relaxing day


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Happy birthday fellow sagitarian!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a wonderful birthday X


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW thanks girls ... and no mention of my AGE!!!

Cheers   

xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a lovely evening Andi, enjoy your food, what time you off out hun xx and we did not need to mention your age i see your signature has changed


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy birthday andi... you kept that one quiet   hope youve had a lovely day and night   xxxxx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Andi, another saggitarian!

Hope you did something special as it was a significant one?!


----------

